# pw pro open morning



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

its been a little while since we've opened the doors and invited you all to join us so now the time has come

rather than dragging it on for months in advance we've decided the last minute approach would be more fun

with just over a week to go hopefully this will work lol

anyhow standard format with free tea and coffee as well as sausage sandwiches and burgers galore

there will be a strong supercar presence with both the Hell Yeah rally Lamborghini Huracans attending as well as many of our customers with their pride and joys

it would be great to have an equally if not more strongly GTR showing 

we look forward to seeing you all very much

and questions please just ask

Paul​


----------

